# Tanning where?



## Iris (Jul 12, 2018)

I attempted calling bears with an electronic call this year. I didn't have any success calling a bear in but had lots of Crow and some coyote come to the calls. Any way it got me interested in hunting coyote. With that in mind, where do you send, and how do you package the hide, for tanning?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Iris said:


> I attempted calling bears with an electronic call this year. I didn't have any success calling a bear in but had lots of Crow and some coyote come to the calls. Any way it got me interested in hunting coyote. With that in mind, where do you send, and how do you package the hide, for tanning?



Skin quickly in warm weather because they will get green belly fast.
Then flesh the hide and put it on a stretcher to dry.
Send to tanner.

Summer hides have virtually no value for the market. From November on they will start to have value.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

For tanning services, Moyle Mink is someone I would recommend as I've had a lot of furs done there.
I wouldn't recommend USA Foxx for tanning.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

K&K tannery in Jonesvill MI supposedly does good work. They have a website where you can get pricing and shipping instructions. 
I have never used them but I know someone who uses them regularly with good results

Like Freepop said pelt care from harvest to tannery is very important and can make the difference in a successful tan

I do my own now and can attest that whatever tannery you choose look up their site and follow their pelt care and preparation too the letter and your pelts will turn out well.


----------



## TCpat&trout (Dec 6, 2012)

You I sent 14 beaver and an otter to Z&L and just got them back today’s. A little over 3 week turnaround. Quality is good.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

:Welcome: to Michigan sportsman iris:Welcome:


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

What's an average cost for tanning? Say... a ****? Coyote? Deer?


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

TCpat&trout said:


> View attachment 325188
> You I sent 14 beaver and an otter to Z&L and just got them back today’s. A little over 3 week turnaround. Quality is good.



Which tannery? Could you send me the info please?


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Firefighter said:


> Which tannery? Could you send me the info please?


Found this. Looks like the guy kinda works "off the grid" (no website).
https://trapperman.com/forum/ubbthreads.php/topics/6174178/


----------



## TCpat&trout (Dec 6, 2012)

Z&L trading. The contact info in the above link is correct. His name is Leo. He will send you a price list and instructions if you give him a call.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

FREEPOP said:


> For tanning services, Moyle Mink is someone I would recommend as I've had a lot of furs done there.
> I wouldn't recommend USA Foxx for tanning.


Id agree but freight is eating up the prices.

Moyle does a good job but put all hides in the order. they will NOT add a couple later. They will be a seperate order w/ seperate return shipping. One order to be returned was over $20 for 2 or 3 pounds of tanned hides.

USAA Fox screwed up our order about 10 yrs ago.

I bet Moyle has prices on line.. Over 10 of any hide gets cheaper/each.


----------



## crittrgittr (Sep 11, 2003)

Have had excellent results with "Sleepy Creek" tannery in Iowa.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Iris said:


> I attempted calling bears with an electronic call this year. I didn't have any success calling a bear in but had lots of Crow and some coyote come to the calls. Any way it got me interested in hunting coyote. With that in mind, where do you send, and how do you package the hide, for tanning?


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

I would recommend GReat Northern Fur in Wisconsin. Slightly higher prices than Moyles but shipp My is much less. The fur comes back faster and the quality is great.

https://gnfur.com/


----------



## NancyJ (Sep 2, 2008)

Fur-minator said:


> I would recommend GReat Northern Fur in Wisconsin. Slightly higher prices than Moyles but shipp My is much less. The fur comes back faster and the quality is great.
> 
> https://gnfur.com/


second that for GNF in wiscinsin. Dave is a good guy to deal with, and his tan is great


----------

